# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  ما يتحمله الإمام عن المأموم

## محمد طه شعبان

*1- (القِرَاءَةَ):* فيتحمل الإمام عن المأموم قراءة الفاتحة والسورة؛ ودليل ذلك قوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: ((إِنَّمَا جُعِلَ الْإِمَامُ لِيُؤْتَمَّ بِهِ، فَإِذَا كَبَّرَ فَكَبِّرُوا، وَإِذَا قَرَأَ فَأَنْصِتُوا([1]))).
وَعَنْ جَابِرٍ رضي الله عنه، قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «مَنْ كَانَ لَهُ إِمَامٌ، فَقِرَاءَةُ الْإِمَامِ لَهُ قِرَاءَةٌ([2])».
هذا إذا كان المأموم مسبوقًا قد أدرك الإمام في الركوع، أو كان في صلاة جهرية، وأما إذا كانت الصلاة سرية فلا يتحمل الإمام القراءة عن المأموم؛ ودليل ذلك حديث أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنه، أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ انْصَرَفَ مِنْ صَلَاةٍ جَهَرَ فِيهَا بِالْقِرَاءَةِ فَقَالَ: «هَلْ قَرَأَ مَعِي أَحَدٌ مِنْكُمْ آنِفًا؟»، قَالَ رَجُلٌ: نَعَمْ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ. قَالَ: «إِنِّي أَقُولُ مَا لِي أُنَازَعُ الْقُرْآنَ»، قَالَ: فَانْتَهَى النَّاسُ عَنِ الْقِرَاءَةِ فِيمَا جَهَرَ فِيهِ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِالْقِرَاءَةِ مِنَ الصَّلَاةِ حِينَ سَمِعُوا ذَلِكَ([3]).
وفي لفظ: وَقَرَؤُوا فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ سِرًّا فِيمَا لَا يَجْهَرُ فِيهِ([4]).
*2- (وَسُجُودَ السَّهْوِ):* فإن سها المأموم في صلاته خلف الإمام فإن الإمام يتحمل عن المأموم سجودَ السهو.
قال ابن المنذر رحمه الله: ((وأجمعوا على أن ليس على من سها خلف الإمام سجود، وانفرد مكحول، وقال: عليه([5]))). 
*3- (وَالتِلَاوَةِ):* ويتحمل الإمام أيضًا عن المأموم سجود التلاوة؛ فإنْ قرأ المأموم آية سجدة، فإنه لا يسجد دون إمامه. 
*4- (وَالسُّتْرَةَ):* لأنَّ سترة الإمام سترة لمن خلفه؛ ودليل ذلك حديث ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رضي الله عنهما، قَالَ: أَقْبَلْتُ رَاكِبًا عَلَى أَتَانٍ وَأَنَا يَوْمَئِذٍ قَدْ نَاهَزْتُ الِاحْتِلَامَ وَرَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يُصَلِّي بِالنَّاسِ بِمِنًى فَمَرَرْتُ بَيْنَ يَدَيِ الصَّفِّ، فَنَزَلْتُ فَأَرْسَلْتُ الْأَتَانَ تَرْتَعُ وَدَخَلْتُ فِي الصَّفِّ، فَلَمْ يُنْكِرْ ذَلِكَ عَلَيَّ أَحَدٌ([6]).
*5- (وَدُعَاءَ القُنُوتِ):* ويتحمل الإمام عن المأموم القنوت في الصلاة؛ فالإمام يدعو والمأموم يُؤَمِّن فقط.
*6- (وَالتَشَهُّدَ الأَوَّلَ؛ إِذَا سُبِقَ بِرَكْعَةٍ):* ويتحمل الإمام عن المأموم التشهد الأول؛ إن كان المأموم مسبوقًا، فأدرك الإمامَ في الركعة الثانية، فالركعة الثالثة للإمام تكون هي الثانية للمأموم، ومع ذلك لا يجلس للتشهد، وإنما يتابع الإمام.

[1])) أخرجه مسلم (404)، من حديث أبي موسى الأشعري رضي الله عنه.

[2])) أخرجه أحمد (14643)، وابن ماجه (850)، وحسنه الألباني في ((الإرواء)) (500)، ومحققو المسند.

[3])) أخرجه أحمد (8007)، وأبو داود (826)، والترمذي (312)، وقال: «هَذَا حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ»، والنسائي (919)، وابن ماجه (849)، وصححه الألباني في ((صحيح أبي داود)) (3/ 409)، ومحققو المسند.

[4])) أخرجه البخاري في ((جزء القراءة خلف الإمام)) (68).

[5])) ((الإجماع)) (40).

[6])) متفق عليه: أخرجه البخاري (76)، ومسلم (504).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> *1- (القِرَاءَةً):* فيتحمل الإمام عن المأموم قراءة الفاتحة والسورة؛ ودليل ذلك قوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: ((إِنَّمَا جُعِلَ الْإِمَامُ لِيُؤْتَمَّ بِهِ، فَإِذَا كَبَّرَ فَكَبِّرُوا، وَإِذَا قَرَأَ فَأَنْصِتُوا([1]))).
> وَعَنْ جَابِرٍ رضي الله عنه، قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «مَنْ كَانَ لَهُ إِمَامٌ، فَقِرَاءَةُ الْإِمَامِ لَهُ قِرَاءَةٌ([2])».
> هذا إذا كان المأموم مسبوقًا قد أدرك الإمام في الركوع، أو كان في صلاة جهرية، وأما إذا كانت الصلاة سرية فلا يتحمل الإمام القراءة عن المأموم؛ ودليل ذلك حديث أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنه، أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ انْصَرَفَ مِنْ صَلَاةٍ جَهَرَ فِيهَا بِالْقِرَاءَةِ فَقَالَ: «هَلْ قَرَأَ مَعِي أَحَدٌ مِنْكُمْ آنِفًا؟»، قَالَ رَجُلٌ: نَعَمْ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ. قَالَ: «إِنِّي أَقُولُ مَا لِي أُنَازَعُ الْقُرْآنَ»، قَالَ: فَانْتَهَى النَّاسُ عَنِ الْقِرَاءَةِ فِيمَا جَهَرَ فِيهِ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِالْقِرَاءَةِ مِنَ الصَّلَاةِ حِينَ سَمِعُوا ذَلِكَ([3]).
> وفي لفظ: وَقَرَؤُوا فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ سِرًّا فِيمَا لَا يَجْهَرُ فِيهِ([4]).
> .



بارك الله فيك أبا يوسف ونفعنا بعلمك ، أما ما يتحمله الإمام عن المأمول في القراءة ، قراءة الفاتحة عند إدارك الإمام راكعًا على قول من قال بإدراك الركعة بالركوع وهم الجمهور ،  أما غير ذلك فلابد للمأموم من قراءة الفاتحة وهو الراجح وهو قول أحمد والشافعي : بوجوب قراءة الفاتحة في السرية والجهرية على الإمام والمأموم سواء ، وذلك لعموم الحديث : (لا صلاة لمن لم يقرأ بفاتحة الكتاب) .
، ولما ثبت في بعض رواياته عن عبادة بن الصامت قال : كنا خلف رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في صلاه الفجر ، فقرأ رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، فثقُلتْ عليه القراءة، فلما فرغ قال : (لعلكم تقرأُون خلف إمامكم ؟ ) ، قلنا : نعم ، هذّاً يا رسول الله ! قال : ( لا تفعلوا إلا بـ (فاتحة الكتاب) ؛ فإنه لا صلاة لمن لم يقرأ بها) ، رواه أبو داود (823) ، والترمذي(311) ، وقال حديث حسن، والدارقطني (1/318) ، وقال إسناد حسن ، ونقله البيهقي عنه وأقره ، وقال الخطابي :  إسناده جيد لا طعن فيه ، انظر تنقيح التحقيق لابن عبد الهادي (2/220 – 225) . 
قال الترمذي : (والعمل على هذا الحديث فى القراءة خلف الإمام عند أكثر أهل العلم من أصحاب النبى -صلى الله عليه وسلم- والتابعين وهو قول مالك بن أنس وابن المبارك والشافعى وأحمد وإسحاق يرون القراءة خلف الإمام) .
وقال النووي في المجموع (3/365) : (والذى عليه جمهور المسلمين القراءة خلف الامام في السرية والجهرية، قال البيهقى وهو اصح الاقوال على السنة واحوطها) ، والقول بالوجوب رجحه ابن باز وابن عثيمين .

أما حديث : (من كان له إمام فقراءة الإمام له قراءة) .
فالراجح ضعفه  : رواه ابن ماجه (850) ، وأحمد (14643) ، فيه حسن بن صالح - وهو حسن بن  صالح بن حي- لم يسمعه من أبي الزبير، وبينهما فيه جابر بن يزيد الجعفي ضعيف ، كما عند ابن ماجه ، وفي الباب عن جماعة من الصحابة ، أوردها البيهقي في كتابه : ( القراءة خلف الإمام ) ص 147 وما بعدها ، وأعلَها كلها ، وقال الحافظ ابن حجر في  التلخيص : ( 1/232 ) وأشار إلى هذه الطرق : كلها معلولة .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

وهذا بحث قد أعددته من قبل ولم أنقحه في القراءة في الصلاة ضمن سؤالات الصحابة للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جزء الصلاة يسر الله إتمامه :

قلت فيه : من المعلوم أن المصلي إما أن يكون منفردًا وإما أن يكون في جماعة ، والذي في جماعة إما أن يكون إمامًا أو مأمومًا ، والمأموم إما أن يكون في صلاة سرية أو في صلاة جهرية .
والمصلي إما أن يقرأ في صلاته الفاتحة و إما أن يقرأ بعدها ما تيسر ما معه من القرآن .
فقراءة ما تيسر من القرآن بعد الفاتحة مستحب للجميع .
وقراءة الفاتحة ركن من أركان الصلاة لا تصح إلا بها للإمام والمنفرد بلا خلاف سواء في الجهرية أو السرية ويستوي في ذلك الرجل والمرأة والمسافر والحاضر والصبي والكبير والقائم والقاعد والمضجع والخائف ، لحديث عُبَادَةَ بْنِ الصَّامِتِ : أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : (لاَ صَلاَةَ لِمَنْ لَمْ يَقْرَأْ بِفَاتِحَةِ الكِتَابِ) .البخاري (756)، ومسلم (394) . 
أما المأموم فوقع في وجوب القراءة في حقِّه خلاف :
فذهب الحنفية إلى أنَّه ليس عليه قراءة سواء في الجهرية أو السرية واحتجوا بحديث جَابِرٍ قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: (مَنْ كَانَ لَهُ إِمَامٌ ، فَقِرَاءَةُ الْإِمَامِ لَهُ قِرَاءَةٌ) . ضعيف : ابن ماجه (850)، وأحمد (14643)، وعلته جابر بن يزيد الجعفي ضعيف، وتابعه ليث بن أبي سليم وهو ضعيف أيضًا، وله طرق وشواهد لا تخلو من ضعف . انظر الإرواء (2/270 – 279) .

وقالوا أن الحديث ناسخ لأحاديث الأمر بقراءة الفاتحة .
وبقوله في حيث أَبِى الدَّرْدَاءِ ،  وفيه : (فَالْتَفَتَ إِلَىَّ وَكُنْتُ أَقْرَبَ الْقَوْمِ مِنْهُ فَقَالَ مَا أَرَى الإِمَامَ إِذَا أَمَّ الْقَوْمَ إِلاَّ قَدْ كَفَاهُمْ) .  النسائي (923)، كتاب الصلاة، وابن ماجه (842)، كتاب الصلاة، وأحمد (21720)، قال الألباني في الإرواء (303)، صحيح الإسناد، والموقوف منه [فالتفت إليَّ.......]، وصحح إسناده محققو المسند (36/52)، قال محققو المسند : (ووقعت الزيادة في آخره عند النسائي والدارقطني والبيهقي من كلام النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وهو وهم من زيد بن الحباب، كما قال الدارقطني في السنن، وفي العلل 6/218، وقال النسائي في المجتبى: هذا عن رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ خطأ، إنما هو قولُ أبي الدرداء وقال الإمام أحمد فيما نقل عنه البيهقي في القراءة خلف الإمام (171) : (في متن هذا الخبر وهم من الراوي في قوله: (ما أرى الرجل الذي أمِّ القوم إلا قد كفاهم)، فإنه من قول أبي الدرداء، وزيدُ بنُ الحباب حدثني بهذا الحديث مرَّتين، وهم في رفعه هذه اللفظة مَرَّةً، وحفظها أخرى) .

وذهب بعض المالكية والحنابلة إلى وجوب قراءة الفاتحة في السرية دون الجهرية واستدلوا بقوله تعالى : (وَإِذَا قُرِئَ الْقُرْآنُ فَاسْتَمِعُوا لَهُ وَأَنْصِتُوا لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ) الأعراف : 204
وبقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (وَإِذَا قَرَأَ فَأَنْصِتُوا) . جزء من حديث أبي هريرة عند مسلم (404)، وقد تكلم على هذه الزيادة جمع من الحفاظ ، قال أبو داود : (ليست بمحفوظة)، وكذا قال ابن معين وأبو حاتم و الدارقطني وأبو علي النيسابوري .
قالوا فوجب الانصات للإمام .

بينما ذهب الشافعية والظاهرية وكثير من المالكية والحنابلة وأهل الحديث إلى وجوب قرأتها في السرية والجهرية لعموم قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (لاَ صَلاَةَ لِمَنْ لَمْ يَقْرَأْ بِفَاتِحَةِ الكِتَابِ) . البخاري (756)، ومسلم (394) . 
ولحديث عُبَادَةَ بْنِ الصَّامِتِ ، قَالَ : صَلَّى رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الصُّبْحَ، فَثَقُلَتْ عَلَيْهِ القِرَاءَةُ، فَلَمَّا انْصَرَفَ قَالَ : (إِنِّي أَرَاكُمْ تَقْرَءُونَ وَرَاءَ إِمَامِكُمْ) ، قَالَ: قُلْنَا: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، إِي وَاللَّهِ، قَالَ : (لَا تَفْعَلُوا إِلَّا بِأُمِّ القُرْآنِ ، فَإِنَّهُ لَا صَلَاةَ لِمَنْ لَمْ يَقْرَأْ بِهَا) . رواه أبو داود (823)، والترمذي(311)، وقال حديث حسن، والدارقطني (1/318) ، وقال إسناد حسن ، ونقله البيهقي عنه وأقره ، وقال الخطابي :  إسناده جيد لا طعن فيه ، انظر تنقيح التحقيق لابن عبد الهادي (2/220 – 225) . 

وأجيب على القول بعدم القراءة مطلقًا بضعف حديث : (مَنْ كَانَ لَهُ إِمَامٌ، فَقِرَاءَةُ الْإِمَامِ لَهُ قِرَاءَةٌ) ، وأن النسخ لا يثبت إلا بمعرفة التاريخ وهو غير متوفر هنا ، أما حديث أبو الدرداء فالزيادة موقوفة على أبى الدرداء وليست من كلام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كما سبق توضيحه .

وأجيب على القول بالقراءة في السرية دون الجهرية بأن الآية والحديث من العام المخصوص بدليل قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (لَا تَفْعَلُوا إِلَّا بِأُمِّ القُرْآنِ) .
وقد أعلَّ بعض الحفاظ لفظة : (وَإِذَا قَرَأَ فَأَنْصِتُوا)، وعلى فرض صحتها فهي من العام المخصوص بدليل قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (لَا تَفْعَلُوا إِلَّا بِأُمِّ القُرْآنِ) .
قال النووي : (والذي عليه جمهور المسلمين القراءة خلف الإمام في السرية والجهرية، قال البيهقي : وهو أصح الأقوال على السنة وأحوطها) . المجموع (3/365) .

----------


## ابن الصديق

جزاكما الله خيرا
الراجح ان الامام لايتحمل عن المأموم شيئا
وان القراءه لاتسقط عن المأموم الا اذا ادرك الامام راكعا
وانه لا تصح صلاه بلا قراءه
وحديث  من كان له امام فقرائته له قراءه ضعيف 

------------------------------

والفاتحة» أي: قراءة الفاتحة، وهذا هو الرُّكن الثالثُ، وهو رُكنٌ في الفَرْضِ والنَّفْل.
والفاتحة: هي السُّورة التي افتُتِحَ بها القرآنُ الكريم، وقد تكلَّمنا عليها في أول صِفة الصَّلاة. وقراءتُها رُكنٌ في حَقِّ كُلِّ مصلٍّ؛ لا يُستثنى أحدٌ إلا المسبوق إذا وَجَدَ الإِمامَ راكعاً، أو أدرك مِن قيام الإِمام ما لم يتمكَّن معه من قراءة الفاتحة.


والدليل على ذلك: قول النبيِّ صلّى الله عليه وسلّم: «لا صلاةَ لِمَنْ لم يقرأ بفاتحة الكتاب» (1).


فقوله: «لا صلاة» نفيٌ، والأصل في النَّفي أن يكون نفياً للوجود، فإنْ لم يمكن فهو نفيٌ للصحَّة، ونفيُ الصحَّة نفيٌ للوجود الشرعي، فإنْ لم يمكن فلنفي الكمال، فهذه مراتب النفي، فمثلاً:


إذا قلت: لا واجبَ الوجود إلا الله، فهذا نفيٌ للوجود، إذ لا يوجد شيء واجب الوجود إلا ربّ العالمين، وكذلك لا خالق إلا الله.


وإذا قلت: لا صلاةَ بغير وُضُوء، فهذا نفيٌ للصحَّة؛ لأن الصَّلاةَ قد تُفعل بلا وُضُوء.
__________وإذا قلت: لا صلاةَ بحضرَة طعام، فهو نفيٌ للكمال؛ لأن الصلاة تصحُّ مع حَضْرة الطعام.


فقوله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم: «لا صلاةَ لِمَن لم يقرأ بفاتحة الكتاب» إذا نزَّلناه على هذه المراتب الثلاث وجدنا أنه قد يوجد مَن يُصلِّي ولا يقرأ الفاتحة، وعلى هذا فلا يكون نفياً للوجود.
فإذا وُجِدَ مَن يُصلِّي ولم يقرأ الفاتحةَ فإن الصَّلاةَ لا تَصِحُّ؛ لأن المرتبة الثانية هي نفيُ الصحَّة، وعلى هذا فلا تصحُّ الصَّلاة، والحديث عامٌّ لم يُستثنَ منه شيء، والأصل في النصوص العامة أن تبقى على عمومها، فلا تخصَّصُ إلا بدليل شرعيٍّ، إما نصٌّ، أو إجماعٌ، أو قياس صحيح، ولم يوجد واحد من هذه الثلاثة بالنسبة لعموم قوله: «لا صلاةَ لِمَنْ لم يقرأ بفاتحة الكتاب».


فإن قال قائل: يوجد دليل يخصِّصُ هذا العموم وهو قوله تعالى: {وَإِذَا قُرِىءَ الْقُرْآنُ فَاسْتَمِعُوا لَهُ وَأَنْصِتُوا لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ *} [الأعراف] قال الإِمام أحمد: «أجمعوا على أنَّ هذا في الصَّلاة».


فالجواب: أن هذه الآية عامَّة تشمَلُ الإنصاتَ في كلِّ مَنْ يُقرأُ عنده القرآنُ، وتخصَّص بالفاتحة، فإنه لا يسكت إذا قرأ إمامه، ويدلُّ لهذا ما رواه أهل السُّنن من حديث عُبادة بن الصَّامت رضي الله عنه قال: صَلَّى بنا رسولُ الله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم بعضَ الصَّلوات التي يُجهر فيها بالقراءة، فالتبستْ عليه القراءةُ، فلما انصرفَ؛ أقبل علينا بوجهه وقال: «هل تقرؤون إذا جهرتُ بالقراءة؟» فقال بعضُنا: إنا نصنعُ ذلك، قال: «فلا، وأنا أقول: ما لي يُنازِعُنِي القرآنُ، فلا تقرؤوا بشيءٍ مِن القرآن إذا جهرتُ؛
إلا بأمِّ القرآن» (1). وهذا نصٌّ في محلِّ النزاع؛ فيكون فاصلاً بين المتنازعين؛ لأنه جاء في صلاة جهرية فيؤخذ به.


وأما قول الإمام أحمد رحمه الله: «أجمعوا على أنَّها في الصَّلاةِ» فالظاهر لي ـ والله أعلم ـ، أن مراده رحمه الله لو قرأ قارئ ليس إماماً لي فإنه لا يجب عليَّ الاستماع له، بل لي أن أقومَ وأنصرف، أو أشتغل بما أنا مشتغل به.
مثال ذلك: رَجُلٌ يُصلِّي إلى جَنْبِكَ في الصَّفِّ، وهو يقرأ القرآن، لا يلزمك أن تُنصتَ له، فلك أن تتشاغل بغير الاستماع لقراءته، أو أن تقوم وتنصرف، بخلاف الذي في الصَّلاة؛ فإنه مأمور بالإِنصات تبعاً لإِمامه.


هذا الذي ذَكَرْناه ـ وهو أن قراءة الفاتحة رُكنٌ في حَقِّ كلِّ مصلٍّ: الإِمام، والمأموم، والمنفرد. ولا يستثنى منها إلاَّ مسألة واحدة، وهي المسبوق إذا أدرك إمامه راكعاً، أو قائماً ولم يتمكَّن من قراءة الفاتحة ـ هذا هو الذي دَلَّت عليه الأدلةُ الشرعية.


فإذا قال قائل: ما الدليل على استثناء هذه الصُّورة؟


فالجواب: الدليل على ذلك حديث أبي بَكْرة الثَّابت في «صحيح البخاري» حيث أدركَ النبيَّ صلّى الله عليه وسلّم وهو راكعٌ، فأسرعَ وركعَ قبل أن يَصِلَ إلى الصَّفِّ، ثم دخلَ في الصَّفِّ، فلما انصرفَ
__________
(1) أخرجه الإمام أحمد (5/ 316)؛ وأبو داود، كتاب الصلاة، باب من ترك القراءة في صلاته (824)؛ والنسائي، كتاب الافتتاح، باب قراءة أم القرآن خلف الإمام فيما جهر به الإمام (919)؛ والبيهقي في القراءة خلف الإمام وقال: «إسناده صحيح، ورواته ثقات» ص (36).النبيُّ صلّى الله عليه وسلّم مِن الصَّلاةِ سأل مَنِ الفاعل؟ فقال أبو بَكْرة: أنا، فقال: «زادكَ اللهُ حرصاً ولا تَعُدْ» (1)، ولم يأمره بقضاء الرَّكعة التي أدركَ ركوعها، دون قراءتها، ولو كان لم يدركها لكانت قد فاتته، ولأمره النبيُّ صلّى الله عليه وسلّم بقضائها، كما أمَرَ المسيءَ في صلاتِهِ أن يعيدَها، فلما لم يأمره بقضائها عُلِمَ أنه قد أدرك الركعة، وسقطت عنه قراءة الفاتحة، فهذا دليل من النصِّ.

والمعنى يقتضي ذلك: لأن هذا المأموم لم يدرك القيام الذي هو محلُّ القراءة، فإذا سقط القيامُ سَقَطَ الذِّكْرُ الواجبُ فيه وهو القراءة. كما يسقطُ غَسْلُ اليد إذا قُطعت مِن فوق المرفق. إنَّ فَقْدَ المحلِّ يستلزمُ سقوط الحال.


وقال بعض العلماء (2): إنَّ قراءة الفاتحة ليست رُكناً مطلقاً. واستدلَّ بعموم قوله تعالى: {فَاقْرَأُوا مَا تَيَسَّرَ مِنَ الْقُرْآنِ} [المزمل: 20].
وعموم قول النبيِّ صلّى الله عليه وسلّم في حديث أبي هريرة في قصةِ المسيءِ في صلاتِه: «ثم اقرأ ما تيسَّرَ معك مِن القرآن» (3): ووجه الاستدلال مِن هذا الحديث: أنه في بيان الواجب، والحاجة داعية إلى بيان السُّورة المعيَّنة، ولو كانت الفاتحة واجبة لعيَّنها؛ لأن هذا الرَّجُل لم يعرف شيئاً، فهو بحاجة إلى بيانها، فلما لم يعينها في مقام الحاجة عُلِمَ أنَّها ليست بواجبة، وهذه حجَّة قويَّة. ولكن يُجاب عنه: بأن هذا مجملٌ، أي: قوله: «ما تيسَّر»، وقد بيّنت النصوص أنه لا بُدَّ مِن قراءة الفاتحة، فيحمل هذا المجمل
__________
(1) أخرجه البخاري، كتاب الأذان، باب إذا ركع دون الصف (783).
(2) «المغني» (2/ 146).
(3) تقدم تخريجه ص (19).المطلق على المبين المقيَّد، وهو قراءة الفاتحة، ثم إنَّ الغالبَ أن أيسر ما يكون من القرآن قراءة الفاتحة، لأنها تُقرأ كثيراً في الصلوات الجهرية فيسمعها كلُّ أحد، وهي تُكرَّرُ في كلِّ صلاة جهرية مرَّتين، بخلاف غيرها من القرآن، على أنَّه جاء في رواية أبي داود: «ثم اقرأ بأمِّ القرآن، وبما شاء الله» (1).

وقال بعض أهل العلم (2): قراءة الفاتحة رُكنٌ في حقِّ غير المأموم، أما في حَقِّ المأموم فإنها ليست برُكن، لا في الصلاة السرِّيَّة، ولا في الصَّلاة الجهريَّة، وعلى هذا؛ فلو كَبَّرَ المأموم ووقف صامتاً حتى رَكَعَ الإِمام ورَكَعَ معه فصلاتُه صحيحة.


واحتجَّ هؤلاء: بقول النبيِّ صلّى الله عليه وسلّم: «مَنْ كان له إمامٌ فقراءةُ الإِمامِ له قراءة» (3)، ولكن هذا الحديث لا يصحُّ عن النبيِّ صلّى الله عليه وسلّم، لأنه مرسل، والمرسل من أقسام الضعيف، فلا تقوم به الحُجَّةُ.


وقال بعض أهل العلم (4): إنَّ قراءة الفاتحة رُكن في حَقِّ كُلِّ مصلٍّ؛ إلاّ في حَقِّ المأموم في الصلاة الجهرية.


واحتجَّ هؤلاء بما يلي:


1 ـ حديث أبي هريرة أن النبيَّ صلّى الله عليه وسلّم: «لما نهاهم عن القراءة
__________
(1) أخرجه الإمام أحمد (4/ 340)؛ وأبو داود، كتاب الصلاة، باب صلاة من لا يقيم صلبه في الركوع (859)؛ والبيهقي (2/ 374).
(2) «الإنصاف» (3/ 666).
(3) أخرجه الإمام أحمد (3/ 339)؛ وابن ماجه، كتاب إقامة الصلاة والسّنة فيها، باب إذا قرأ الإمام فأنصتوا (850). قال البخاري في جزء القراءة خلف الإمام (21): «هذا خبر لم يثبت عند أهل العلم لإرساله وانقطاعه».
مع الإِمام قال: فانتهى الناس عن القراءة فيما يجهرُ فيه النبيُّ صلّى الله عليه وسلّم» (1)، فهذا دليل على أن الأمر بقراءة الفاتحة منسوخٌ، فعلى هذا؛ تكون قراءة الفاتحة ليست واجبة على المأموم إذا كان الإِمامُ يَجهر في صلاتِه.


2 ـ أن القراءة إذا كان الإِنسان يستمع لها قراءة له حُكماً، بدليل: أنه يُسَنُّ للمستمع المنصت إذا سَجَدَ القارئ أن يسجدَ معه، وهذا دليل على أنه كالتالي حكماً.


فالمنصت المتابع للقارئ له حُكمه؛ لقوله تعالى لموسى عليه الصلاة والسلام: {قَدْ أُجِيبَتْ دَعْوَتُكُمَا فَاسْتَقِيمَا} [يونس: 89] والدَّاعي موسى وحده لقوله: {وَقَالَ مُوسَى رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ آتَيْتَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلأََهُ زِينَةً وَأَمْوَالاً فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا رَبَّنَا لِيُضِلُّوا عَنْ سَبِيلِكَ رَبَّنَا اطْمِسْ عَلَى أَمْوَالِهِمْ وَاشْدُدْ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ فَلاَ يُؤْمِنُوا حَتَّى يَرَوُا الْعَذَابَ الأَلِيمَ *} [يونس]. فالدَّاعي موسى، وهارون كان يؤمِّنُ، وجعلهما الله عزّ وجل داعيين. إذاً؛ فالمنصت للقراءة قارئ حكماً.


3 ـ أنَّه لا فائدة مِن جهر الإمام بالقراءة إذا لم تَسقطْ عن المأموم، وكيف يقرأ وإمامُه قد قرأ؟ ثم كيف يقرأ وإمامُه يَجهرُ بالقراءة؟ فهذا عَبَثٌ من الحكم؛ لأنه إذا قلنا لإِمام: اقرأ بعد
__________
(1) أخرجه الإمام أحمد (2/ 284)؛ وأبو داود، كتاب الصلاة، باب من كره القراءة بفاتحة الكتاب إذا جهر الإمام (826)؛ والترمذي، أبواب الصلاة، باب ما جاء في ترك القراءة خلف الإمام بالقراءة (312) وقال: «حديث حسن»؛ وابن ماجه، كتاب إقامة الصلاة، باب إذا قرأ الإمام فأنصتوا (848).

الفاتحة، ثم قرأ المأمومُ الفاتحةَ صار جَهْرُ الإِمام فيما يقرأ فيه لغواً لا فائدة منه، وهذه أدلَّة لا شَكَّ أنها قوية؛ لولا النصُّ الذي أشرنا إليه أولاً، وهو أن الرسول صلّى الله عليه وسلّم انفتل مِن صلاة الفجر فقال: «لا تقرؤوا خلف إمامكم إلا بأم القرآن، فإنه لا صلاة لمَن لم يقرأ بها» (1)، ولكن كيف نجيب عن هذه الأدلَّة؟


نجيب عنها: بأنها عامَّة، والأمر بقراءة الفاتحة أخصُّ منها، وإذا كان أخصَّ وجب تقديم الأخصِّ.
وأما القول بأن قراءة الإِمام إذا كان المأموم يستمع لها قراءة للمأموم؛ فنعم نحن نقول بذلك، لكن فيما عدا الفاتحة؛ ولهذا يعتبر المأموم الذي يستمع إلى قراءة ما بعد الفاتحة قارئاً لها، لكن وَرَدَ في قراءة الفاتحة نصٌّ.


وأما قولهم: إنَّه لا فائدة مِن جَهْرِ الإِمام إذا ألزمنا المأموم بالقراءة، فنقول: هذا قياس في مقابلة النصِّ، والقياس في مقابلة النصِّ مُطَّرَح.


ابن عثيمين (رحمه الله) 
الشرح الممتع
ولى بحث بسيط فى هذه المسأله ان يسر الله اضعه هنا
لنتدارسه مع الاخوه تصحيحا وتنقيحا 
عسى الله ان يفسح فى اعمارنا ويوفقنا الى الصواب

----------


## ابن الصديق

جزاك الله خيرا ابو البراء   
مارأيت بحثك الا بعد المشاركه

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

ما شاء الله أحسنت بارك الله فيك ، وعلَّك تتحفنا ببحثك قريبًا لتعم الفائدة لنا ولغيرنا .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

عن أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنه، أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ انْصَرَفَ مِنْ صَلَاةٍ جَهَرَ فِيهَا بِالْقِرَاءَةِ فَقَالَ: «هَلْ قَرَأَ مَعِي أَحَدٌ مِنْكُمْ آنِفًا؟»، قَالَ رَجُلٌ: نَعَمْ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ. قَالَ: «إِنِّي أَقُولُ مَا لِي أُنَازَعُ الْقُرْآنَ»، قَالَ: فَانْتَهَى النَّاسُ عَنِ الْقِرَاءَةِ فِيمَا جَهَرَ فِيهِ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِالْقِرَاءَةِ مِنَ الصَّلَاةِ حِينَ سَمِعُوا ذَلِكَ.
أظن أن هذا الحديث فيصل في المسألة

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> عن أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنه، أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ انْصَرَفَ مِنْ صَلَاةٍ جَهَرَ فِيهَا بِالْقِرَاءَةِ فَقَالَ: «هَلْ قَرَأَ مَعِي أَحَدٌ مِنْكُمْ آنِفًا؟»، قَالَ رَجُلٌ: نَعَمْ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ. قَالَ: «إِنِّي أَقُولُ مَا لِي أُنَازَعُ الْقُرْآنَ»، قَالَ: فَانْتَهَى النَّاسُ عَنِ الْقِرَاءَةِ فِيمَا جَهَرَ فِيهِ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِالْقِرَاءَةِ مِنَ الصَّلَاةِ حِينَ سَمِعُوا ذَلِكَ.
> أظن أن هذا الحديث فيصل في المسألة


ليس فصلًا في المسألة وانظر كلام الترمذي عقب الحديث الذي أشرت إليه :

و ابن أكيمة الليثي اسمه عمارة ، ويقال عمرو بن أكيمة .
 وروى بعض أصحاب الزهري هذا الحديث وذكروا هذا الحرف قال : قال الزهري فانتهى الناس عن القراءة حين سمعوا ذلك من رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم 
وليس في هذا الحديث ما يدخل على من رأي القراءة خلف الإمام ؛ لأن أبا هريرة هو الذي روى [ عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم ] هذا الحديث وروى أبو هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم أنه قال من صلى صلاة لم يقرأ فيها بأم القرآن فهي خداج فهي خداج غير تمام فقال له حامل الحديث إني أكون أحيانًا وراء الإمام ؟ قال اقرأ بها في نفسك . وروى أبا عثمان النهدي عن أبي هريرة قال أمرني النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم أن أنادي أن لاصلاة إلا بقراءة فاتحة الكتاب واختار [ أكثر ] أصحاب الحديث أن لا يقرأ الرجل إذا جهر الإمام بالقراءة وقالوا يتتبع سكتات الإمام 
وقد اختلف أهل العلم في القراءة خلف الإمام 
 فرأى أكثر أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم والتابعين ومن بعدهم القراءة خلف الإمام 
 وبه يقول مالك [ بن أنس ] و [ عبد الله ] بن المبارك و الشافعي و أحمد و إسحق 
 وروي عن عبد الله بن المبارك أنه قال أنا أقرأ خلف الإمام والناس يقرؤن إلا قوما من الكوفيينن وأرى أن من لم يقرأ صلاته جائزة 
 وشدد قوم من أهل العلم في ترك قراءة فاتحة الكتاب وإن خلف الإمام فقالوا لاتجزئ صلاة إلا بقراءة فاتحة الكتاب وحده كان أو خلف الإمام 
 وذهبوا إلى ما روى عبادة بن الصامت عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم 
 وقرأ عبادة بن الصامت بعد النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم خلف الإمام وتأول قول النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم لا صلاة إلا بقراءة فاتحة الكتاب 
 وبه يقول الشافعي و إسحق وغيرهما 
 وأما أحمد بن حنبل فقال معنى قول النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم لا صلاة لمن لم يقرأ بفاتحة الكتاب إذا كان وحده 
 واحتج بحديث جابر بن عبد الله حيث قال من صلى ركعة لم يقرأ فيها بأم القرآن قلم يصل إلا أن يكون وراء الإمام 
 قال أحمد [ بن حنبل ] فهذا رجل من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم تأول قول النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم لا صلاة لمن لم يقرأ بفاتحة الكتاب أن هذا إذا كان وحده 
 واختار أحمد مع هذا القراءة خلف الإمام وأن لا يترك الرجل فاتحة الكتاب وإن كان خلف الإمام

----------


## ابن الصديق

هذا الحديث هو حجه شيخ الاسلام فى التفصيل على ما اظن  لبعد عهدى بقراءه الموضوع  لذلك فصل في القراءه شيخ الاسلام (الحديث الذى اوردته )
اما هذا الحديث 
(لاصلاه لمن لم يقرأ بفاتحه الكتاب)  فهومن حج من اوجب القراءه 
ومن اسم موصول  واسم الموصول  يفيد العموم اى ان اى انسان  لم يقرأ الفاتحه فلا صلاه له
سواء امام او مأموم  او منفرد وكما تقدم لا يصح ان يحمل  النفى هنا على الكمال الا بدليل  ولا دليل هنا على خروجه عن الاصل 
والايه تقدم مافيها
وحديث فقرائته له قراءه  تقدم مافيه  ولو صح  فليس فيه دلاله على محل النزاع وهو القراءه على كل حال 
لان غايه نمافيه  القراءه فى الجهريه فقط  فلا يدل على السريه الا بتكلف ولى عنق النصوص 
ومع ذلك لم يصح 

اما  واذا قرأفانصتوا  يدل على عموم  الانصات  سواء الفاتحه او غيرها   وان المأموم  اذا قرأ امامه انصت  ولكن هذا العموم مقيد  (لاصلاه  لمن لم يقرأ بفاتحه الكتاب)


اما  العمده والنص الذى هو حجه ظاهره  فى هذه المسأله 
هو حديث ......(لعلكم  تقرأون خلف امامكم؟ قالوا  :اى والله  قال: لا تفعلوا  الا بأم القرأن  فانه لا صلاه لمن لم يقرأ بها)
وهذا نص صريح فى الجهريه   حيث ورد هذا الحديث فى صلاه الفجر  وهى جهريه 
وعلى هذا تكون قراءه الفاتحه مستثناه  من عموم الادله

اما  الحديث الذى اوردته   
فيجاب عنه بانه قال  فانتهى الناس عن القرأءه ...الخ  وهذا قول الصحابى  
وليس مرفوع  
كما انه يحتمل ولا بد  النهى عن قراءه السوره   لانه جاء فى بعض الروايات  ان احدهم كان يقرأ
وراء النبى السوره بعد الفاتحه  فثقلت عليه القراءه
وعذرا  هذا  من الذاكره  فكتبى ليست معى 
والبحث  لا تطاله يدى 

وكل يرد عليه  الا النبى  
والحق هو المرجوا  
فلو لاح لك شيئ  فاخبرنا  
فلا شيئ احب من الحق  
والله المستعان

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

أعلم أن الجمهور يرى القراءة، ولكني أرى أن القول بعدم قرائتها للمأموم في الجهرية أقوى؛ خاصة مع قوله تعالى: (وإذا قرئ القرآن فاستمعوا له وأنصتوا)، ولم يثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان يسكت ليقرأ الناس

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال الألباني في (صفة الصلاة) (1/ 338): اعلم أنه قد اختُلف في الحديث على قوله: (فانتهى الناس ... إلخ) , هل هو من قول أبي هريرة ؛ كما هو ظاهرُ رواية مالك ومعمر ، ونص هذا في رواية ؛ أنه قول أبي هريرة قبله ؛ فهو متصل، أم من قول الزهري ؛ كما في رواية غير معمر، وصرح بذلك الأوزاعي ؛ فهو حينئذٍ مرسل . أم من قول معمر ؛ كما في رواية لأبي داود؟ , ثم قال أبو داود : " سمعت محمد بن يحيى بن فارس قال: قوله: (فانتهى الناس ...) من كلام الزهري " , وكذلك قال البخاري، ويعقوب بن سفيان، والذُّهلي، والخطابي، وغيرهم - كما في " التلخيص " (3/ 310) -.

وقد أجاب عن ذلك أبو الحسنات (120) بقوله: " إن هذا لا يقدح؛ لأن هذا الكلام - سواء كان من كلام أبي هريرة، أو من كلام الزهري، أو غيرهما - يدل قطعاً على أن الصحابة تركوا القراءة خلف رسول الله فيما يجهر فيه، وهذا كاف للاستشهاد به ".

قلت _ القائل الألباني _ : وهذا الجواب لا يكفي ؛ لأننا إذا سلمنا أن هذا الكلام من قول الزهري؛ فهو حينئذٍ يكون مرسلًا منقطعًا ؛ فلا يجوز أن يحتج به عند جمهور المحدثين ؛ خلافاً لمذهب الحنفية وغيرهم.

وأحسن من ذلك قول الكشميري في " الفيض " (2/ 274): " لو سلمنا ما قالوا؛ فالزهري تابعي، ولا يذكر إلا من حال الصحابة، ثم إنَّ مَن جعله من قول الزهري؛ غرضه أن الزهري قاله نقلاً عن أبي هريرة، وأخفى به صوته، فثبّتهم معمر فيه؛ فكان إسناد القول إلى معمر أو الزهري لهذا، فزعموا أنه من تلقاء أنفسهم. وهذا هو الحق : أن هذا الكلام من كلام أبي هريرة؛ كما هو من كلام الزهري ومعمر ، فكل من نسبه إلى أحد منهم ؛ فهو صادق غير واهم . بذلك يصلح الحديث حجة في الانتهاء من القراءة وراء الإمام في الجهرية. والله أعلم ". أ. هـ

قلت : (أبو البراء) في كلام الألباني هذا : (فكل من نسبه إلى أحد منهم ؛ فهو صادق غير واهم . بذلك يصلح الحديث حجة في الانتهاء من القراءة وراء الإمام في الجهرية. والله أعلم) نظر ؛ لأننا لو سلمنا أنه قول أبو هريرة فقد سبق جواب الترمذي بأنه روي خلاف ذلك ، ولو قلنا أنه قول الزهري أو معمر فيبعد الترجيح به لمخالفته الأحاديث الأخرى كما لا يخفى والله أعلم .

----------


## ابن الصديق

اخى يرعاك الله  لفظه  لعلكم تقرأون خلف امامكم    مشعر ان القارئ  يقرأ  والامام يقرأ
فلما نهاهم  قال  لا تفعلوا  الا بأم الكتاب  فدل  على ان المأموم يقرأ  وان قرأ امامه  او يغتنم سكتاته ان كان له سكتات
ولذلك البخارى رحمه الله له كتاب لطيف  جزء فى القراءه  

يرجح كذلك القراءه خلف الامام  
والله اعلى واعلم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> أعلم أن الجمهور يرى القراءة، ولكني أرى أن القول بعدم قرائتها للمأموم في الجهرية أقوى؛ خاصة مع قوله تعالى: (وإذا قرئ القرآن فاستمعوا له وأنصتوا)، ولم يثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان يسكت ليقرأ الناس


بارك الله فيك ، وقد أجيب على الآية بأنها من العام المخصوص ، زادكم الله حرصًا وتمسكًا .

أما عن وقت القراءة فقد تقدم قول أبو هريرة ، وعليه فله أن يقرئها أثناء قراءة الإمام للسورة بعد الفاتحة شرط ألا يرفع صوته .

----------


## ابن الصديق

جزاك الله خيرا  استاذنا  محمد طه شعبان
ولك مثله  ابو البراء 
ولو لاح فى المسأله جديد 
فلا تبخلوا  علينا به

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> بارك الله فيك ، وقد أجيب على الآية بأنها من العام المخصوص ، زادكم الله حرصًا وتمسكًا .
> 
> أما عن وقت القراءة فقد تقدم قول أبو هريرة ، وعليه فله أن يقرئها أثناء قراءة الإمام للسورة بعد الفاتحة شرط ألا يرفع صوته .


كيف تكون من العام المخصوص، وقد اتفق الجميع على أنها نزلت في قرآن الصلاة، ولو جاز تخصيص العموم فإنه لا يُستثنى منه سبب النزول. هذا أولًا.
وثانيًا: لو أن المأمومين سيقرؤن أثناء قراءة الإمام للسورة؛ فما هي فائدة قراءة الإمام؟!

----------


## ابن الصديق

أن هذه الآية عامَّة تشمَلُ الإنصاتَ في كلِّ مَنْ يُقرأُ عنده القرآنُ، وتخصَّص بالفاتحة، فإنه لا يسكت إذا قرأ إمامه، ويدلُّ لهذا ما رواه أهل السُّنن من حديث عُبادة بن الصَّامت رضي الله عنه قال: صَلَّى بنا رسولُ الله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم بعضَ الصَّلوات التي يُجهر فيها بالقراءة، فالتبستْ عليه القراءةُ، فلما انصرفَ؛ أقبل علينا بوجهه وقال: «هل تقرؤون إذا جهرتُ بالقراءة؟» فقال بعضُنا: إنا نصنعُ ذلك، قال: «فلا، وأنا أقول: ما لي يُنازِعُنِي القرآنُ، فلا تقرؤوا بشيءٍ مِن القرآن إذا جهرتُ؛إلا بأمِّ القرآن» (1). وهذا نصٌّ في محلِّ النزاع؛ فيكون فاصلاً بين المتنازعين؛ لأنه جاء في صلاة جهرية فيؤخذ به.



-------------------------


أنَّه لا فائدة مِن جهر الإمام بالقراءة إذا لم تَسقطْ عن المأموم، وكيف يقرأ وإمامُه قد قرأ؟ ثم كيف يقرأ وإمامُه يَجهرُ بالقراءة؟ فهذا عَبَثٌ من الحكم؛ لأنه إذا قلنا لإِمام: اقرأ بعد
__________الفاتحة، ثم قرأ المأمومُ الفاتحةَ صار جَهْرُ الإِمام فيما يقرأ فيه لغواً لا فائدة منه، وهذه أدلَّة لا شَكَّ أنها قوية؛ لولا النصُّ الذي أشرنا إليه أولاً، وهو أن الرسول صلّى الله عليه وسلّم انفتل مِن صلاة الفجر فقال: «لا تقرؤوا خلف إمامكم إلا بأم القرآن، فإنه لا صلاة لمَن لم يقرأ بها»
ولكن كيف نجيب عن هذه الأدلَّة؟


نجيب عنها: بأنها عامَّة، والأمر بقراءة الفاتحة أخصُّ منها، وإذا كان أخصَّ وجب تقديم الأخصِّ.
وأما القول بأن قراءة الإِمام إذا كان المأموم يستمع لها قراءة للمأموم؛ فنعم نحن نقول بذلك، لكن فيما عدا الفاتحة؛ ولهذا يعتبر المأموم الذي يستمع إلى قراءة ما بعد الفاتحة قارئاً لها، لكن وَرَدَ في قراءة الفاتحة نصٌّ.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وهذا كلام متين رصين لشيخ الإسلام رحمه الله:
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في ((الفتاوى الكبرى)) (2/ 134، 135):
((قراءة الفاتحة خلف الإمام حال الجهر، فإن للعلماء فيه ثلاثة أقوال. قيل: ليس له أن يقرأ حال جهر الإمام إذا كان يسمع، لا بالفاتحة ولا غيرها، وهذا قول الجمهور من السلف والخلف، وهذا مذهب مالك وأحمد، وأبي حنيفة وغيرهم، وأحد قولي الشافعي. وقيل: بل يجوز الأمران، والقراءة أفضل.
ويروى هذا عن الأوزاعي، وأهل الشام، والليث بن سعد، وهو اختيار طائفة من أصحاب أحمد، وغيرهم. وقيل: بل القراءة واجبة، وهو القول الآخر للشافعي. وقول الجمهور هو الصحيح فإن الله سبحانه قال: {وإذا قرئ القرآن فاستمعوا له وأنصتوا لعلكم ترحمون} [الأعراف: 204] قال أحمد: أجمع الناس على أنها نزلت في الصلاة. وقد ثبت في الصحيح من حديث أبي موسى عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال: «إنما جعل الإمام ليؤتم به. فإذا كبر فكبروا، وإذا قرأ فأنصتوا، وإذا كبر وركع فكبروا واركعوا، فإن الإمام يركع قبلكم، ويرفع قبلكم، فتلك بتلك» الحديث إلى آخره. وروي هذا اللفظ من حديث أبي هريرة أيضا، وذكر مسلم أنه ثابت: فقد أمر الله ورسوله بالإنصات للإمام إذا قرأ، وجعل النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ذلك من جملة الائتمام به، فمن لم ينصت له لم يكن قد ائتم به، ومعلوم أن الإمام يجهر لأجل المأموم، ولهذا يؤمن المأموم على دعائه، فإذا لم يستمع لقراءته ضاع جهره، ومصلحة متابعة الإمام مقدمة على مصلحة ما يؤمر به المنفرد. ألا ترى أنه لو أدرك الإمام في وتر من صلاته فعل كما يفعل، فيتشهد عقيب الوتر، ويسجد بعد التكبير إذا وجده ساجدا، كل ذلك لأجل المتابعة، فكيف لا يستمع لقراءته، مع أنه بالاستماع يحصل له مصلحة القراءة، فإن المستمع له مثل أجر القارئ.
ومما يبين هذا اتفاقهم كلهم على أنه لا يقرأ معه فيما زاد على الفاتحة إذا جهر، فلولا أنه يحصل له أجر القراءة بإنصاته له لكانت قراءته لنفسه أفضل من استماعه للإمام، وإذا كان يحصل له بالإنصات أجر القارئ لم يحتج إلى قراءته، فلا يكون فيها منفعة، بل فيها مضرة شغلته عن الاستماع المأمور به))اهـ.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> أعلم أن الجمهور يرى القراءة


وقد بيَّن شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله أن الجمهور لا يرى القراءة.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وقال شيخ الإسلام أيضًا رحمه الله في ((الفتاوى الكبرى)) (2/ 292، 293):
((ولم نعلم نزاعا بين العلماء أنه لا يجب على الإمام أن يسكت لقراءة المأموم بالفاتحة ولا غيرها، وقراءته معه منهي عنها بالكتاب والسنة.فثبت أنه لا تجب عليه القراءة معه في حال الجهر، بل نقول: لو كانت قراءة المأموم في حال الجهر والاستماع مستحبة، لاستحب للإمام أن يسكت لقراءة المأموم، ولا يستحب للإمام السكوت ليقرأ المأموم عند جماهير العلماء، وهذا مذهب أبي حنيفة ومالك وأحمد بن حنبل وغيرهم.
وحجتهم في ذلك أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لم يكن يسكت ليقرأ المأمومون، ولا نقل هذا أحد عنه، بل ثبت عنه في الصحيح سكوته بعد التكبير للاستفتاح، وفي السنن: «أنه كان له سكتتان سكتة. في أول القراءة، وسكتة بعد الفراغ من القراءة» .وهي سكتة لطيفة للفصل لا تتسع لقراءة الفاتحة.
وقد روي أن هذه السكتة كانت بعد الفاتحة، ولم يقل أحد: إنه كان له ثلاث سكتات، ولا أربع سكتات، فمن نقل عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ثلاث سكتات أو أربع فقد قال قولا لم ينقله عن أحد من المسلمين، والسكتة التي عقب قوله: {ولا الضالين} [الفاتحة: 7] من جنس السكتات التي عند رءوس الآي.
ومثل هذا لا يسمى سكوتا؛ ولهذا لم يقل أحد من العلماء: إنه يقرأ في مثل هذا))اهـ.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وقال رحمه الله في ((مجموع الفتاوى)) (18/ 20، 21):
((فإن في قوله: {وإذا قرئ القرآن فاستمعوا له وأنصتوا لعلكم ترحمون} أجمع الناس على أنها نزلت في الصلاة وأن القراءة في الصلاة مرادة من هذا النص. ولهذا كان أعدل الأقوال في القراءة خلف الإمام أن المأموم إذا سمع قراءة الإمام يستمع لها وينصت لا يقرأ بالفاتحة ولا غيرها وإذا لم يسمع قراءته بها يقرأ الفاتحة وما زاد وهذا قول جمهور السلف والخلف وهو مذهب مالك وأصحابه وأحمد بن حنبل وجمهور أصحابه وهو أحد قولي الشافعي واختاره طائفة من محققي أصحابه وهو قول محمد بن الحسن وغيره من أصحاب أبي حنيفة. وأما قول طائفة من أهل العلم كأبي حنيفة وأبي يوسف: أنه لا يقرأ خلف الإمام لا بالفاتحة ولا غيرها لا في السر ولا في الجهر؛ فهذا يقابله قول من أوجب قراءة الفاتحة ولو كان يسمع قراءة الإمام كالقول الآخر للشافعي وهو الجديد وهو قول البخاري وابن حزم وغيرهما. وفيها قول ثالث: أنه يستحب القراءة بالفاتحة إذا سمع قراءة الإمام وهذا مروي عن الليث والأوزاعي وهو اختيار جدي أبي البركات. ولكن أظهر الأقوال قول الجمهور؛ لأن الكتاب والسنة يدلان على وجوب الإنصات على المأموم إذا سمع قراءة الإمام وقد تنازعوا فيما إذا قرأ المأموم وهو يسمع قراءة الإمام: هل تبطل صلاته؟ على قولين وقد ذكرهما أبو عبد الله بن حامد على وجهين في مذهب أحمد. وقد أجمعوا على أنه فيما زاد على الفاتحة كونه مستمعا لقراءة إمامه خير من أن يقرأ معه فعلم أن المستمع يحصل له أفضل مما يحصل للقارئ مع الإمام وعلى هذا فاستماعه لقراءة إمامه بالفاتحة يحصل له به مقصود القراءة وزيادة تغني عن القراءة معه التي نهي عنها وهذا خلاف إذا لم يسمع فإن كونه تاليا لكتاب الله يثاب بكل حرف عشر حسنات خيرا من كونه ساكتا بلا فائدة؛ بل يكون عرضة للوسواس وحديث النفس الذي لا ثواب فيه فقراءة يثاب عليها خيرا من حديث نفس لا ثواب عليه))اهـ.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ولذلك فأنا أعتقد أن هذا القول هو أعدل الأقوال كما قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله

----------


## ابن الصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مسأله:

(لاصلاه الا بقراءه)
اتفق العلماء على انه لا تجوز صلاه بغير قراءه لا عمدا ولا سهوا  الا شيئا  روى عن عمر –رضى الله عنه-(انه صلى  فنسى القراءه فقيل له فى ذلك  فقال:كيف كان الركوع والسجود؟فقيل حسن فقال:لا بأس اذا).
والا شيئا روى عن ابن عباس انه لا يقرأ فى صلاه السر وانه قال(قرأرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  فى صلوات وسكت قى اخرى  فنقرأ فيما قرأ ونسكت فيما سكت) وسئل هل فى الظهر  والعصر  قراءه ؟ فقال : لا  .

واخذ الجمهور  بحديث خباب - رضى الله عنه-انه صلى الله عليه وسلم  كان يقرأ فى الظهر والعصر  قيل :فبأى شيئ كنتم  تعرفون ذلك؟
قال :باضطراب لحيته.

قلت : اما  ماروى عن عمر فلا يصح بل ثبت عكسه
قال الحافظ فى الفتح :باب العمل فى الصلاه
روى صالح بن احمد عن ابيه فى كتاب المسائل  من طريق همام بن الحارث ان عمر-رضى الله عنه-صلى المغرب فلم يقرأ فلما انصرف  قالوا: ياأمير المؤمنين انك لم تقرأ فقال: انى حدثت نفسى  وانا فى الصلاه بعير جهزتها من المدينه حتى دخلت الشام ثم اعاد واعاد القراءه .
وفى روايه اخرى  فأعاد فلما فرغ قال: لاصلاه ليست فيها قراءه  وانما شغلتنى عير جهزتها الى الشام.
واما حديث ابن عباس 
قال الحافظ فى الفتح
بعد ايراد البخارى لحديث ابن عباس فى صلاه الفجر .قال الاسماعيلى : ايراد البخارى حديث ابن عباس  هنا يغاير ماتقدم  من اثبات القراءه فى الصلوات  لان مذهب ابن عباس  كان ترك القراءه  فى السريه.
واجيب  عن هذا بأن الحديث الذى  اورده البخارى ليس فيه دلاله على الترك.
واما ابن عباس  فكان يشك  فى ذلك تاره  وينفى تاره  وربما اثبتها تاره اخرى 
اما نفيه  فرواه ابو داود  وغيره  من طريق عبد الله بن عبيد الله بن عباس  عن عمه انهم دخلوا عليه  فقالوا:هل كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  يقرأ فى الظهر والعصر ؟قال:لا.
قيل له:لعله كان يقرأ فى نفسه؟ قال:هذه شر من الاولى  كان عبدا مأمورا  بلغ ما  أمر به.
واما شكه فرواه ابو داود ايضا والطبرى  من روايه  حصين عن عكرمه  عن ابن عباس  قال: ما ادرى  أكان  رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم  يقرأ فى الظهر والعصر  ام لا.

وقد اثبت قرائته فيهما خباب وابو قتاده وغيرهم  فروياتهم مقدمه على من نفى  فضلا عمن شك.
  ومن هنا نخلص انه لا صلاه الا بقراءه 
للاحاديث الصحيحه 
لاصلاه الا بأم الكتاب
وغيرها وسيأتى مزيد بيان 
مسأله:

القراءه خلف الامام  والمتعين منها

 
اختلفوا  فى القراءه على ثلاثه اقوال:
الاول:ان المأموم  يقرأ مع الامام  فيما اسر به  ولا يقرأ فيما جهر به.
قال به المالكيه
الا انه يستحسن له القراءه فيما اسر به الامام .
الثانى: انه لا يقرأ معه .
وبه قال الحنفيه
الثالث: انه يقرأ معه  سواء اسر ام جهر  فى السريه والجهريه 
وبه قال الشافعى .
وبعضهم فرق  فى الجهر بين ان يسمع قراءه الامام او لا يسمع فأوجب عليه القراءه فى حاله عدم السماع.
ونهاه عنها فى حال السماع.   وبه قال احمد.
قال ابن رشد :سبب الخلاف  ظاهر اختلاف احاديث الباب  وبناء بعضها على بعض.
 

قلت :من اوجب القراءه فى السر دون الجهر  استدل بالاتى :
(واذا قرئ القرآن فاستمعوا له وانصتوا لعلكم ترحمون) الايه
وجه الدلاله  عموم الايه وشمولها الصلاه وغيرها  فوجب الانصات  للقراءه بنص الايه .
وقد رد عليهم بأن الايه  عامه الا ان عمومها مخصوص  بحديث (لاتفعلوا الا بفاتحه الكتاب)
وهو نص ..فهو يخصص عموم الايه  وتخصيص العام متفق عليه
استدلوا بحديث(من كان له امام فقرائته له قراءه) رواه الامام مالك فى موطئه
قالوا  وهذا عام  يشمل السريه والجهريه  وهو نص  فى ان قراءه الامام قراءه للمأموم.
 وقد اجيب عليهم  بأن هذا الحديث لا يصح  فسقط به الحجه والاستدلال فمن شرط الدليل ان يثبت عن رسول الله 
ثم تستقيم دلالته على المدلول .
وهذا الحديث ضعيف  كما ذكر الحافظ ابن كثير (رحمه الله) فى تفسيره  وكذلك الحافظ  ابن حجر كما فى الفتح قال انه ضعيف   وعلى تقدير صحته  لا يدل على  ان  المأموم  لا قراءه عليه  فى السريه  وانما يدل على  انه لا قراءه عليه فى الجهريه  فلا عموم  ومع ذلك فلا يصح.
استدلوا بحديث (ان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ) انصرف من صلاه جهر فيها بالقراءه فقال: هل قرأ معى منكم احد انفا فقال رجل :نعم يارسول الله  .فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : انى اقول مالى انازع القرآن )  فانتهى الناس عن القراءه فيما جهر فيه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
وجه الدلاله انتهاء الناس عن القراءه مع فراءه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .  ومن فعل فقد اساء.
وقد اجيب على ذلك بان هذا الحديث معارض بما هو اقوى منه
(لا تفعلوا الا بأم الكتاب.فانه لا صلاه لمن لم يقرأ بها)
وكذلك بروايه  راويه المثبته للقراءه 
والمثبت مقدم على النافى 
كذلك غايته ان هذا قول الصحابى او التابعى   من عند نفسه   
وقد جاء قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فى نفس المسأله
فلا قول لاحد بعد الله ورسوله.
كذلك  قد جاء فى بعض الرويات للحديث انه –صلى الله عليه وسلم- كان يقرأ بسبح
فثقلت عليه القراءه .....
فقال  لقد علمت ان احدكم خالجنيها.
فيحمل ذلك على السوره بعد الفاتحه  وذلك لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :(لا تفعلوا الا بأم الكتاب)
وذلك لتتفق الادله مع بعضها ولا تتعارض
استدلوا بحديث (واذا قرأ الامام فأنصتوا)
وجه الدلاله  عموم الانصات فيشمل القراءه فى الجهريه   
واجيب عنه  بأنه وان سلم من معارضه وثبت لفظه
الا انه لا يدل على محل النزاع فهو كسابقه فى الانصات للقراءه بعد الفاتحه لان الفاتحه  خصصت عموم الاحاديث والايه.

قالوا:ان القراءه اذا استمع لها المأموم كانت له قراءه بدليل انه يسن للمستمع المنصت  اذا سجد القارئ  ان يسجد معه.
وكذلك قوله تعالى لموسى عليه الصلاه والسلام (قد اجيبت دعواتكما)والداع   موسى وهارون كان يؤمن .
فالمنصت للقراءه  كالقارئ حكما.
ثم انه لا فائده من جهر الامام بالقراءه  اذا لم تسقط  القراءه عن المأموم.
واجيب عن ذلك  بان ذلك لا يعارض الا بدليل  وقد جاؤ دليل يستثنى قراءه الفاتحه من ذلك  فلا محيد عنه
فما قالوه استدلال عقلى قوى  الا انه يرده النص 
ولا اجتهاد مع النص
ثم قولهم انه لا فائده  فى جهر الامام  فليس كما قالوا  لانه امتثل  الامر وفعل كما امره النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم (صلوا كما رئيتمونى اصلى )
وكذلك انه قرأ لنفسه  واسقط البطلان عن صلاته وكذلك المأموم  قرأ لنفسه  وامن وراء امامه.
قالوا :ان الذى يعدل عن سماع القرآن  الى القراءه  انما يعدل لان قرائتها عنده افضل  من الاستماع وهذا غلط يخالف النص والاجماع
قلنا هذا غير مسلم فالقراءه لا شك افضل من السماع   على العموم
اما مخالفه النص فلا  فقد خصص الدليل وكلام الله ورسوله لا يضارب بعضه بعضا.
وقولهم ان الامه متفقه ان استماعه لما زاد على الفاتحه  افضل من قرائته لما زاد عليها 
قلنا نحن نتفق فى هذا  ونخرج الفاتحه تستثنى من ذلك

اما من اوجب القراءه فى السريه والجهريه امام او مأموم او منفرد فاستدل بالاتى :
حديث (لاصلاه لمن لم يقرأ بفاتحه الكتاب)
من اسم موصول  واسم الموصول  يفيد العموم  اى انه لا صلاه لمن لم يقرأ بالفاتحه سواء  أكان مأموما او امام او منفرد
 ولا يصح ان يحمل النفى  على الكمال لان الاصل  نفى الصحه والاجزاء  لا نفى الكمال  الا بدليل  ولا دليل هنا على الخروج عن الاصل.
استدلوا بحديث (قسمت الصلاه بينى وبين عبدى نصفين..........) الحديث
جاء فى طرق الحديث لما سأل الرجل ابا هريره قال انى اكون وراء الامام  فقال اقرأ بها فى نفسك يافارسى  (اى فاتحه الكتاب )
وساق الحديث  وراوى الحديث اعلم به من غيره
استدلوا بحديث المسيئ صلاته ..فى بعض طرقه (فكبر ثم اقرأ بأم الكتاب)
وجه الدلاله تعين ام الكتاب 
اما ماجاء فى بعض طرقه سبح وحمد وهلل  فيحمل على من لم يحسن فاتحه الكتاب  وقال الجمهور ومع ذلك عليه تعلمها.
استدلوا بحديث (ام القرأن عوض عن غيرها وغيرها ليس بعوض عنها)
وكذلك حديث (كل صلاه لا يقرأ فيها بفاتحه الكتاب فهى خداج ....(ثلاثا)
والخداج اى الناقص

قال البخارى فى جزء القراءه خلف الامام
قالوا: لا يقرأ خلف الامام  لقول الله تعالى (فاستمعوا له وانصتوا) 
فقيل  لهم:يثنى على الله والامام يقرأ ؟
قالوا نعم.
قيل لهم:فلم جعلتم عليهم الثناء  والثناء عندكم  تطوع  تتم الصلاه  بغيره ؟ والقراءه فى الاصل  واجبه  اسقطتم الواجب  بحال الامام  لقوله تعالى (فاستمعوا). وامرته  ان لا يستمع عند الثناء  ولم تسقط عنه الثناء  وجعلت الفريضه  اهون حالا من التطوع.

قلت ذكر  البخارى بسنده  من اقوال الصحابه والتابعين كثير .
قال عمر بن الخطاب –رضى الله عنه-(اقرأ خلف الامام .قلت: وان قرأت ؟ قال: نعم وان قرأت.
وكذلك قال ابى ابن كعب وحذيفه  بن اليمان  وعباده  رضى الله عنهم  ويذكر عن على بن ابى طالب  وعبد الله بن عمرو  وابى سعيد الخدرى  رضى الله عن الجميع.
وعده من اصحاب النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم نحو ذلك.
وقال القاسم بن محمد:(كان رجال ائمه يقرؤون خلف الامام )
وقال ابو مريم (سمعت ابنمسعود –رضى الله عنه-يقرأ خلف الامام)
وقال الحسن وسعيد بن جبير وميمون ابن مهران ومالا احصى من التابعين  واهل العلم انه يقرأ خلف الامام  وان جهر
وكانت عائشه –رضى الله عنها وارضاها-تأمر بالقراءه خلف الامام .
وقال مجاهد (اذا لم يقرأ خلف الامام  اعاد الصلاه).
وكذلك قال عبد الله بن الزبير.
وسئل ابن عمر عن القراءه خلف الامام فقال:(كانوا لا يرون بأسا ان يقرأ بفاتحه الكتاب فى نفسه).
قلنا والعمده فى ذلك قول الله ورسوله
حديث عباده –رضى الله عنه-ان النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم  ثقلت عليه القراءه فى الفجر  فلما  فرغ قال:لعلكم تقرءون خلف امامكم؟ قلنا :نعم  قال: فلا تفعلوا  الا بفاتحه الكتاب  فانه لا صلاه لمن لم يقرأ بها.

وبهذا نخلص الى ان القراءه واجبه فى كل الصلوات سريه او جهريه.
وان قراءه الفاتحه وراء الامام جائزه ولا تسقط الا بعذر  كمن ادرك الركوع
وغيره
هذا ما يسره الله مع الاعتذار لعدم تخريج الاحاديث او كتابتها كامله
فالبحث الاصلى بعيد عن يدى وكتبى ليست معى وكتبته معتمدا على الله اولا ثم ذاكرتى وبعض الاوراق القديمه
وكتبه ابو اسراء-ابن الصديق

----------


## ابن الصديق

وكذلك قوله تعالى لموسى عليه الصلاه والسلام (قد اجيبت دعواتكما)والداع   موسى وهارون كان يؤمن .
فالمنصت للقراءه  كالقارئ حكما.
ثم انه لا فائده من جهر الامام بالقراءه  اذا لم تسقط  القراءه عن المأموم.
واجيب عن ذلك  بان ذلك لا يعارض الا بدليل  وقد جاؤ دليل يستثنى قراءه الفاتحه من ذلك  فلا محيد عنه
فما قالوه استدلال عقلى قوى  الا انه يرده النص 
ولا اجتهاد مع النص
ثم قولهم انه لا فائده  فى جهر الامام  فليس كما قالوا  لانه امتثل  الامر وفعل كما امره النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم (صلوا كما رئيتمونى اصلى )
وكذلك انه قرأ لنفسه  واسقط البطلان عن صلاته وكذلك المأموم  قرأ لنفسه  وامن وراء امامه.
قالوا :ان الذى يعدل عن سماع القرآن  الى القراءه  انما يعدل لان قرائتها عنده افضل  من الاستماع وهذا غلط يخالف النص والاجماع
قلنا هذا غير مسلم فالقراءه لا شك افضل من السماع   على العموم
اما مخالفه النص فلا  فقد خصص الدليل وكلام الله ورسوله لا يضارب بعضه بعضا.
وقولهم ان الامه متفقه ان استماعه لما زاد على الفاتحه  افضل من قرائته لما زاد عليها 
قلنا نحن نتفق فى هذا  ونخرج الفاتحه تستثنى من ذلك

اما من اوجب القراءه فى السريه والجهريه امام او مأموم او منفرد فاستدل بالاتى :
حديث (لاصلاه لمن لم يقرأ بفاتحه الكتاب)

----------


## ابن الصديق

من اسم موصول  واسم الموصول  يفيد العموم  اى انه لا صلاه لمن لم يقرأ بالفاتحه سواء  أكان مأموما او امام او منفرد
 ولا يصح ان يحمل النفى  على الكمال لان الاصل  نفى الصحه والاجزاء  لا نفى الكمال  الا بدليل  ولا دليل هنا على الخروج عن الاصل.
استدلوا بحديث (قسمت الصلاه بينى وبين عبدى نصفين..........) الحديث
جاء فى طرق الحديث لما سأل الرجل ابا هريره قال انى اكون وراء الامام  فقال اقرأ بها فى نفسك يافارسى  (اى فاتحه الكتاب )
وساق الحديث  وراوى الحديث اعلم به من غيره
استدلوا بحديث المسيئ صلاته ..فى بعض طرقه (فكبر ثم اقرأ بأم الكتاب)
وجه الدلاله تعين ام الكتاب 
اما ماجاء فى بعض طرقه سبح وحمد وهلل  فيحمل على من لم يحسن فاتحه الكتاب  وقال الجمهور ومع ذلك عليه تعلمها.
استدلوا بحديث (ام القرأن عوض عن غيرها وغيرها ليس بعوض عنها)
وكذلك حديث (كل صلاه لا يقرأ فيها بفاتحه الكتاب فهى خداج ....(ثلاثا)
والخداج اى الناقص

قال البخارى فى جزء القراءه خلف الامام
قالوا: لا يقرأ خلف الامام  لقول الله تعالى (فاستمعوا له وانصتوا) 
فقيل  لهم:يثنى على الله والامام يقرأ ؟
قالوا نعم.
قيل لهم:فلم جعلتم عليهم الثناء  والثناء عندكم  تطوع  تتم الصلاه  بغيره ؟ والقراءه فى الاصل  واجبه  اسقطتم الواجب  بحال الامام  لقوله تعالى (فاستمعوا). وامرته  ان لا يستمع عند الثناء  ولم تسقط عنه الثناء  وجعلت الفريضه  اهون حالا من التطوع.

قلت ذكر  البخارى بسنده  من اقوال الصحابه والتابعين كثير .
قال عمر بن الخطاب –رضى الله عنه-(اقرأ خلف الامام .قلت: وان قرأت ؟ قال: نعم وان قرأت.
وكذلك قال ابى ابن كعب وحذيفه  بن اليمان  وعباده  رضى الله عنهم  ويذكر عن على بن ابى طالب  وعبد الله بن عمرو  وابى سعيد الخدرى  رضى الله عن الجميع.
وعده من اصحاب النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم نحو ذلك.
وقال القاسم بن محمد:(كان رجال ائمه يقرؤون خلف الامام )
وقال ابو مريم (سمعت ابنمسعود –رضى الله عنه-يقرأ خلف الامام)
وقال الحسن وسعيد بن جبير وميمون ابن مهران ومالا احصى من التابعين  واهل العلم انه يقرأ خلف الامام  وان جهر
وكانت عائشه –رضى الله عنها وارضاها-تأمر بالقراءه خلف الامام .
وقال مجاهد (اذا لم يقرأ خلف الامام  اعاد الصلاه).
وكذلك قال عبد الله بن الزبير.
وسئل ابن عمر عن القراءه خلف الامام فقال:(كانوا لا يرون بأسا ان يقرأ بفاتحه الكتاب فى نفسه).
قلنا والعمده فى ذلك قول الله ورسوله
حديث عباده –رضى الله عنه-ان النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم  ثقلت عليه القراءه فى الفجر  فلما  فرغ قال:لعلكم تقرءون خلف امامكم؟ قلنا :نعم  قال: فلا تفعلوا  الا بفاتحه الكتاب  فانه لا صلاه لمن لم يقرأ بها.

وبهذا نخلص الى ان القراءه واجبه فى كل الصلوات سريه او جهريه.
وان قراءه الفاتحه وراء الامام جائزه ولا تسقط الا بعذر  كمن ادرك الركوع
وغيره
هذا ما يسره الله مع الاعتذار لعدم تخريج الاحاديث او كتابتها كامله
فالبحث الاصلى بعيد عن يدى وكتبى ليست معى وكتبته معتمدا على الله اولا ثم ذاكرتى وبعض الاوراق القديمه
وكتبه ابو اسراء-ابن الصديق

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

المسألة مختلف فيها، ولكن ما رجحه شيخ الإسلام أقوى بلا شك

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

بورك فيكم
 

**************
قال الشافعي رحمه الله تعالى :
( لو أن رجلاً تصوَّف من أول النهار 
لم يأت عليه الظهر إلا وجدته أحمق .)
رواه البيهقي في مناقب الشافعي (2 / 208)
*************

======================

 داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي

http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)
*

----------


## ابن الصديق

بارك الله فيك شيخنا محمد طه شعبان 
مادمت تتبع الدليل فاجتهد الا تحيد عنه
والمسائل الخلافيه التى يسوغ فيها الاختلاف
تتبع نظر المجتهدين 
والحق ضاله المؤمن 
وفقنا الله واياكم للحق والصواب
وان يجعل ماعلمناه نافعا لنا 
وان يغفر زللنا
الاخ ابو فراس جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> أعلم أن الجمهور يرى القراءة، ولكني أرى أن القول بعدم قرائتها للمأموم في الجهرية أقوى؛ خاصة مع قوله تعالى: (وإذا قرئ القرآن فاستمعوا له وأنصتوا)، ولم يثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان يسكت ليقرأ الناس


أحسنت أبا يوسف .
هذا هو القول الصحيح في المسألة ، لا قراءة خلف الإمام في الجهرية . وهو مذهب مالك ، وشيخ الإسلام وتلميذه وجماعة من أهل العلم ، والله أعلم . 
وقد سئل شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله : 
عن " القراءة خلف الإمام " ؟ .
فأجاب :
الحمد لله ، للعلماء فيه نزاع واضطراب مع عموم الحاجة إليه . وأصول الأقوال ثلاثة : طرفان ووسط . فأحد الطرفين أنه لا يقرأ خلف الإمام بحال . والثاني : أنه يقرأ خلف الإمام بكل حال . والثالث : وهو قول أكثر السلف ؛ أنه إذا سمع قراءة الإمام أنصت ولم يقرأ فإن استماعه لقراءة الإمام خير من قراءته وإذا لم يسمع قراءته قرأ لنفسه فإن قراءته خير من سكوته فالاستماع لقراءة الإمام أفضل من القراءة والقراءة أفضل من السكوت هذا قول جمهور العلماء كمالك وأحمد بن حنبل وجمهور أصحابهما وطائفة من أصحاب الشافعي وأبي حنيفة وهو القول القديم للشافعي وقول محمد بن الحسن .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> وقد أجيب على الآية بأنها من العام المخصوص


نفع الله بكم .
بل الآية هي التي خصصت النصوص الأخرى العامة . وقد حكى أحمد رحمه الله الإجماع على أن الآية نزلت في الصلاة .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

بارك الله في الجميع ، فهذا المسألة الخلاف فيها واسع ومعتبر وظني أنه يظل إلى أن يرث الله الأرض ومن عليها لتداخل الأدلة وتجاذبها في هذا الباب والله أعلم .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> بارك الله فيك شيخنا محمد طه شعبان 
> مادمت تتبع الدليل فاجتهد الا تحيد عنه
> والمسائل الخلافيه التى يسوغ فيها الاختلاف
> تتبع نظر المجتهدين 
> والحق ضاله المؤمن 
> وفقنا الله واياكم للحق والصواب
> وان يجعل ماعلمناه نافعا لنا 
> وان يغفر زللنا
> الاخ ابو فراس جزاك الله خيرا


بارك الله فيك أخانا الحبيب ابن الصديق، ونفع بك

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> أحسنت أبا يوسف .
> هذا هو القول الصحيح في المسألة ، لا قراءة خلف الإمام في الجهرية . وهو مذهب مالك ، وشيخ الإسلام وتلميذه وجماعة من أهل العلم ، والله أعلم . 
> وقد سئل شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله : 
> عن " القراءة خلف الإمام " ؟ .
> فأجاب :
> الحمد لله ، للعلماء فيه نزاع واضطراب مع عموم الحاجة إليه . وأصول الأقوال ثلاثة : طرفان ووسط . فأحد الطرفين أنه لا يقرأ خلف الإمام بحال . والثاني : أنه يقرأ خلف الإمام بكل حال . والثالث : وهو قول أكثر السلف ؛ أنه إذا سمع قراءة الإمام أنصت ولم يقرأ فإن استماعه لقراءة الإمام خير من قراءته وإذا لم يسمع قراءته قرأ لنفسه فإن قراءته خير من سكوته فالاستماع لقراءة الإمام أفضل من القراءة والقراءة أفضل من السكوت هذا قول جمهور العلماء كمالك وأحمد بن حنبل وجمهور أصحابهما وطائفة من أصحاب الشافعي وأبي حنيفة وهو القول القديم للشافعي وقول محمد بن الحسن .


بارك الله فيكم شيخنا، ونفعنا بعلمكم المتين، ونسأل الله تعالى أن يبارك في أخينا أبي البراء

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> بارك الله فيكم شيخنا، ونفعنا بعلمكم المتين، ونسأل الله تعالى أن يبارك في أخينا أبي البراء


آمين ، وأن يجمع بيننا في جنته مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وصحابته .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نعم الناس أنتم ، زادكم الله تواضعا وأدبا ، نفع الله بكم جميعا .

----------


## ابن الصديق

شيخنا ابا مالك نحبك فى الله 
وننتفع بكلامكم جزاك الله خيرا
ابو يوسف وابو البراء وابو فراس 
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> نعم الناس أنتم ، زادكم الله تواضعا وأدبا ، نفع الله بكم جميعا .


بل فضيلتكم نعم الشيخ ونعم المربي

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> شيخنا ابا مالك نحبك فى الله 
> وننتفع بكلامكم جزاك الله خيرا
> ابو يوسف وابو البراء وابو فراس 
> جزاكم الله خيرا


بارك الله فيك أخانا الحبيب ابن الصديق

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

بارك الله فيكم جميعًا.

----------

